# Tank hoarders?



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Trying to find out how many tank hoarders we have on the site and if you can post pictures of all your tanks at once it will be great.:-D


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

i'm not a hoarder but here are my tanks

http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4343


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

im not a horder, but i do have 7 tanks.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

registereduser said:


> i'm not a hoarder but here are my tanks
> 
> http://www.bettafish.com/album.php?albumid=4343


 Your sorority tank is amazing; Trying to start one myself.


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

Oh boy, dunno if I'd call myself a hoarder just yet (although my parents, floormates, etc. may disagree with me on that).... But here's a picture I just took of the tanks in my dorm.










From left to right:
10 gallon. Currently houses a black orchid SeDT male, usually divided to also house a HMDTPK male that's currently in a hospital tank.
5 gallon. Houses a salamander HM dumbo male.
15 gallon. Houses several guppies/guppy fry, ghost shrimp, and a couple Glowlight Danio that I kinda inherited by accident (trying to find more for a school, but they seem to be rather hard to find).
5 gallon. Houses a red/blue/purple CT(?) female.
2.5 gallon hospital tank. Currently houses the red/blue dragonscale HMDTPK that's normally in the 10 gallon.
1 gallon bubble vase/thing. My work-in-progress NPT that will hopefully eventually house a small colony of red cherry shrimp. It's partially drained at the moment for various reasons.

There's also a 5 gallon Fluval Chi in my closet that I picked up on Black Friday for half off. The HMDTPK may go in there eventually since he seems stressed by being in a divided tank, but we'll see.

EDIT: Oops, forgot to add the tank at my work that isn't technically mine, but may as well be since I kinda took over care of the fish when the previous caretaker was *ahem* freed to pursue other career opperunities.
He started out in this (1 gallon, unheated, spiky plastic plant):









And I moved him to this (5 gallon, heated, filtered, live plants):


----------



## registereduser (Jul 30, 2010)

pittipuppylove said:


> the tanks in my dorm.


That's great that the dorm allows that many tanks, 
some of the kids here are limited to 5 gallons in their dorms!


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

I wouldn't call myself a hoarder-but I do have a lot of tanks (18) and containers(20ish). All soil/dirt based heavy planted.
I can't get a pic of all my tanks in the same shot.lol...


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

Those are some amazing tanks oldfishlady!


----------



## pittipuppylove (Feb 23, 2012)

registereduser said:


> That's great that the dorm allows that many tanks,
> some of the kids here are limited to 5 gallons in their dorms!


Thanks. The school technically allows up to 30 gallons of tank space per room, but I don't think they really care so long as you don't make a big deal out of it and no one complains - I technically have a total of around 37 gallons at the moment (plus that one gallon vase that so happens to provide a suitable home for some shrimp). lol My guess is that they have better things to do than go from room to room and measure all fish tanks to make sure they are within the thirty gallon limit.


----------



## finnfinnfriend (Feb 3, 2012)

I don't think anyone would call themselves a "hoarder". Have you seen the show? They are always in denial lol.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

I was thinking the same thing. LOL!


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Oh! Oh! Me! I admit to tank hoarding! :lol: xDD

Well, probably not TECHNICALLY a hoarder by definition or anything, but I've got a lot of tanks. xD Ran out of desk and shelf space for my most recent one, so currently its sitting on a stool until I find some old nightstand or cabinet to put it on. xD
I have a grand total of 13 tanks, but the 46 bow is still boxed up in the garage and its so old now dad and I are a little worried it might not hold water for much longer so it might just go to the lizard, and my 20 long currently is home to my Leopard Gecko(though if she moves I plan on turning it into a Sorority again). Out of the other 11, 10 are filled and home to my 15 fish. 4 tanks are on my computer desk, 5 are on an old bookshelf, my 10 gallon has its own stand, and then one of my 5 gallon minibows is on a stool. 

I don't have pics of everything and my SD card has mysteriously gone missing, so I'll have to post pics later. xD


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

FINALLY have some pictures!


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

WOW. i am myself thinking of adding more thanks to my collection for now i have 2 55 gallons and trying to get a couple 10 gallons.


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

i think to be considered a "hoarder" wouldn't be based on the number of tanks, but the quality of care given to each individual tank/fish. one person could have 20 individual betta homes and treat them like fishy gods, but he wouldn't be a hoarder like the guy with five murky, unheated betta vases.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

I have 5 in use, but these are the only 2 I have pics of right now, all my male tanks look pretty much the same anyways

Sorority Tank









Male tank


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

homegrown terror said:


> i think to be considered a "hoarder" wouldn't be based on the number of tanks, but the quality of care given to each individual tank/fish. one person could have 20 individual betta homes and treat them like fishy gods, but he wouldn't be a hoarder like the guy with five murky, unheated betta vases.


 Pretty sure you have the right definition of a hoarder but i meant it more like being buried by tanks.


----------



## hannah16 (Mar 3, 2011)

I've seen two 10 gallon tanks here, divided into 4 pieces. Is that okay? How often to change the water? Shame on you people for giving me ideas for my 10 gallon I'll be getting next month!!


----------



## homegrown terror (Aug 6, 2012)

hannah16 said:


> I've seen two 10 gallon tanks here, divided into 4 pieces. Is that okay? How often to change the water? Shame on you people for giving me ideas for my 10 gallon I'll be getting next month!!


it's okay, but not ideal. i'd rather get a 20 long and divide it five ways, or just do a 10 in either two or three sections.


----------



## DragonFish (Mar 31, 2009)

Though I have my 10 gallon this way, I agree with homegrown terror; two or three sections would be more ideal and a easier to maintain. The four-section thing can be a little tricky, and it doesn't work out with all fish so you've got to be careful.....I had to remove my big-finned DT because he was starting to have some trouble swimming around and getting up to the top.


----------



## carbonxxkidd (Oct 30, 2012)

I want to start another tank so bad! It's just killing me, seeing all these tanks and then going to the store and seeing all the fish I want.

I have a problem though, sort of. I currently have 2 dogs, 2 cats, a tarantula, 2 bettas (in a divided tank), and 4 ghost shrimp. They are all spoiled and extremely well taken care of and my house is spotless. I'm 25 and live by myself in a 3 bedroom townhome. I JUST WANT MORE. Well on my way to being a crazy cat/fish/dog lady, lol.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I used to have way more tanks, like around 30 or something at some point. All running heaters and either internal or sponge filters. Decided that I was spending more time cleaning and maintaining the tanks than I was actually watching and enjoying my fish and so I cut down. 

Also our power bill was massive for only two people so had to reduce that before my mother smothered me in my sleep. 

This was how my bedroom looked maybe a month or so back. 



























This tank is now filled up and houses my three pairs of killifish









This tank is in the study










While I also have my brother's tank in our rumpus room

Will get some updated photos today to show how much my rack has changed around.


----------



## ILLBETHEJUDGE (Feb 27, 2012)

That last tank is amazing.


----------



## Friendlyfishies (Aug 16, 2012)

If I used all my tanks id have 14 bettas lol...but I dont have enough time or plug outlets! Im trying to sell a lot of my tanks but no luck :/ ...so currently I only have 2 10's for my 2 male bettas up and running and a 20g long tetra tank.


----------



## Tikibirds (May 26, 2011)

I'D say it would be more my strange obsession then hoarding...
i have 8 tanks


----------



## Shadyr (Mar 27, 2012)

5 small tanks at home, +1 at work. Though I hope I can soon put my female CT into the new 36G as part of a sorority, thus freeing up a small tank. Which I will then have to be good and not reuse except as a QT tank.


----------



## Sparrowhawk (Nov 19, 2012)

I suspect my grandmother would see me as a tank hoarder, but I only have three with one more on the way. Super jealous of those of you able to have more!


----------



## Sena Hansler (Aug 24, 2011)

I do not hoard tanks! I just so happen to keep a billion unused on hand, and use the rest. x)


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Wow...some of these photos are amazing! 

I don't have any pictures, but I do tend to hoard them...
I started with 3 ten gallons...then I upgraded to 20 gallons...and now I've got my first 30 gallon...but I keep all the old tanks, even though there's nothing in them. I tend to feel bad for any of the fish in the smaller tanks, so eventually everyone gets an "upgrade" into a larger one. But...just in case...I keep the old ones as well.  

So far, the list includes:
3 20 gallons
1 30 gallon 
3 10 gallons
2 3-5 gallon plastic bins for temp homes/hospitals
3 bowls, again, for temp homes and for learning to swim in larger and larger spaces once they come home from the Cups Of Death. I take them up a bit at a time from a 1 gallon bowl to a 10 gallons of water (either a single tank or a larger one divided). Everyone eventually lives in at least 10 gallons.)

All of mine are in my bathroom. I know, that sounds terrible...but I've got one of those "jack and jill" divided bathrooms, so there's a hallway with the two sinks and the linen closet, then a smaller, separate room with the toilet and shower/tub in it. I've got 1 20 gallon, and 1 30 gallon in there, and 2 more 20 gallons in the hallway portion, one against the wall on a stand, and the other on the counter between the sinks. 
I ended up putting them there because so much easier to clean (water and drainage is literally RIGHT THERE), and moreso because my house is old...and the windows are drafty, and the bathroom is one of the warmest rooms in the house, so temps can stay pretty steady. (Even with tank heaters, some of my rooms can vary by up to 7 degrees between day and night depending on the weather, and I've yet to find a heater than can keep up.) And I get to visit my boys every day when I get ready for work, and then again at night when I come to take a shower.


----------

